# Califur 2015



## Summercat (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi there!

I'm Summercat, staffer for Califur, the Southern Californian Furry Convention. I'm here to post convention updates, answer any questions (Or direct them to someone who can), get feedback on events in our schedule, and perform some general outreach for our convention.

Califur this year is June 5th through 7th, at the Irvine Mariott in Irvine, Southern California! This year's theme is Anime and Furry Kemono.

Links
- Califur.com
- Califur@Twitter

Thread Index
- FAQs
- Cabaret Applications Open (29 March 2015)


----------



## Summercat (Mar 29, 2015)

Reserved for any FAQs!


----------



## Summercat (Mar 29, 2015)

Cabaret Le Fur Dance accepting act applications!


As per our Cabaret lead this year,

_"Attention, luscious furs! From dance numbers to filking and anything in between â€¦ itâ€™s time to dig out our best acts and put our best paw forward for Cabaret Fur Le Dance 2015. A Southern California favorite, Cabaret brings you adult-friendly stage entertainment. From suggestive burlesque acts, to talented singers belting out a tune, Cabaret Fur Le Dance is going high tech. Cosplay costumes are highly encouraged to emphasize any act you might be performing."_

I'm personally looking very forward to this year's performances!


----------



## OggyWolf (Apr 24, 2015)

Califur is hosting a Maid Cafe this year. Expect a lot of fursuit maids serving! I'm super excited to see that Califur is going to be taking on some new ideas.


----------

